# Swimming sideways



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ares (my betta) is a very healthy fish, he eats like a pig, flares out but I now notice he slightly swim sideways. I cleaned his tank a day ago. Why is he swimming slightly sideways. He is not overfeed.


----------



## MikeMc (Dec 3, 2012)

Is your fish still swimming sideways?


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Sometimes. Is the normal for him?


----------

